# What type of chain should I use on my Nexus 8 Hub?



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm using a Shimano Deore crankset with 9spd rings - should I use an 8 or 9 spd chain, or get one that is singlespeed specific?


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 13, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Got the same question here, but for a Nexus InterM 7 hub... Shimano Acera crank 3 rings...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I use BMX chain. 

You don't really need a chain that is designed to fall off the cogs easily (ie derailleur chain)


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I think more about the width of the chain then of the length, because I need it to fit both cogs good.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Wider chain will last longer (more bearing area so the load is spread out more) but will be heavier.
Narrower chain will be lighter. 

It's up to you to determine which you care about most, durability or weight.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I need more durability then low weight, but I was wondering what the chain sizes 1/8, etc need to be to fit a nexus hub... Thanks anyway.


----------



## SingleSpeedSimian (Mar 9, 2009)

I spin 1/2 x 1/8 on my Alfine 8


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ok thanks guys.

Will try to get it work good now. 

David


Sent from my iPhone while bikin'


----------

